
Limitations and Caveats of Scikit-Learn (+ Solutions) - Neuraxio
https://www.dotlayer.org/en/blog/2020-03-04-what-is-wrong-with-sklearn/neat-machine-learning-pipelines/
======
Neuraxio
TL;DR: How could things work to allow us to do what’s in the above list with
the Pipe and Filter design pattern / architectural style that is particular of
Scikit-Learn? The API must be redesigned to include broader functionalities,
such as allowing the definition of hyperparameter spaces, and allowing a more
comprehensive object lifecycle & data flow functionalities in the steps of a
pipeline.

